# Pseudotropheus elongatus tankmates??



## sirwilliamlll (Mar 18, 2011)

was wondering what kind of fish would do well with this species i believe he is a male because of how blue and striped he is he is in a 55 gallon by himself he seems to a be a happy camper i would just love to see an assortment in my tank i also would love some advice to keep him happy such as tank setup substrate and water parameters thanks


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Read about setting up a tank for African Rift Lake fish, specifically Malawi mbuna in the Library. For example you want to fill the tank with rocks, sand for substrate and ideal parameters are ammonia=0, nitrite=0, nitrate between 10ppm and 20ppm and pH somewhere close to 8.0.

An assortment when starting with elongatus may not be a very easy tank to set up or maintain. If you are willing to go with an assortment of 3 species, then 1m:7f elongatus and 5 Labidochromis caeruleus and 5 of another species (not yellow, not striped, not metriaclima estherae) would be good.


----------



## dotbomb (Jan 5, 2011)

Man I wish I knew what kept these guys happy. That's the one species that has almost completely crashed so far in my tank. I'm debating bringing in another bunch of juvies or going with something completely different. I have 3 left out of my original 7 I bought and they seem to be terrorizing each other constantly. I definitely see the wisdom in having many more females than males because I think the last ones standing in my tank are all males based on their actions.

They are great looking fish so I echo DJRansome's advice. Pick up more of them and 2 more peaceful species such as Labs and something else that catches your eye.


----------



## dotbomb (Jan 5, 2011)

Oops I misread the species... I have tropheops elongatus that have almost failed. They are still buggers!


----------



## jaymore1 (Dec 18, 2010)

I have a p elongatus chewere in my 75g tank by himself (no females) and he does great.He is definetly the king of the tank but not overly aggresive at all.As far as tank mates go i would have to agree with djransome, I think that labs and 1 other species would be ideal.


----------

